# Best fit rugs for deep necks?



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a light fill turnout rug to fit my pony who is very deep in the neck?
Some pony shapes like mark Todd seem too long in front , other standard makes cut under the neck when he grazes
I also find most shoulder vents sit too far back in the body for him, nowhere near his shoulder!
Its almost like he needs the angle from wither to chest buckles to be more horizontal than the standard " / "
He doesnt need a hood, its just to keep in store for really bad weather 

Robinsons suggested Weatherbeeta are good for deep necks, is that true?

any suggestions or thoughts much appreciated 

jessegee


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

What size is he? 

I have a cob with a huge neck and chest, I have tried many brands and the only ones I will buy are mark Todd or jumpers horse line , the mark Todd pony range comes up small.

The MT range start at 5'6.

Amigo and horse wear are small in front, they won't even reach round my boy!

Friends with wide necked natives do also use weatherbeeta but I have not as my local tack shops won't stock them.

Good luck I hate rug shopping as I show my cob so rug has to be perfect otherwise it will rub!


----------



## jessegee (Mar 21, 2011)

Thats great 

On a whim I bought a rhinegold because I liked the colour/ simplicity/price but if it doesnt fit right I will take it back , they have 5' weatherbeeta in our local shop, its a bit more expensive but probably worth it

My pony is only 11.3, and because of his neck we're looking at about 4'9 to 5'
Its tricky having a chunky front horse eh? If yours is the one in your photo, he's a beauty, well worth any extra hassle!

jesse


----------



## Bea (May 7, 2010)

Rhinegold are nasty rugs lol will rub. 

What I did do with a horse that changed shape, I left the top buckle/clip undone on the chest, so rug was only done up by one clip and horse could eat grass without being strangled!


----------



## AutumnAngel (Oct 16, 2011)

Shires are generous rugs for neck and chest (best rug I've found for heavyweight cobs and ponies with wide necks) and some of their rugs start at 4'9 or 5'0. I find Barnstormers have shires rugs at good prices or you can usually find good deals on ebay.

The only other one I've found that fits wide necks is a Weatherbeeta Saxon turnout, but still don't find this as generous as Shires.


----------

